# INPA Script TD-53x



## maxim1975 (Nov 20, 2012)

hi
I'm looking for INPA script TD-53x v3.77

I greet


----------



## Melsu (Dec 2, 2010)

maxim1975 said:


> hi
> I'm looking for INPA script TD-53x v3.77
> 
> I greet


Me too


----------



## maxxel88 (Dec 16, 2012)

What you need it for?


----------



## maxim1975 (Nov 20, 2012)

and you have 3.77 ? 

i greet


----------



## zurek1981 (Sep 20, 2012)

maxxel88

if I can I ask 3.77 or later ?


----------



## maxxel88 (Dec 16, 2012)

I never said i have 3.77, i only asked for what he needs it


----------



## zurek1981 (Sep 20, 2012)

mainly for diagnosis Fxx, I 3.26 and it works fine with Exx so because I am looking for.


----------



## Melsu (Dec 2, 2010)

maxxel88 said:


> I never said i have 3.77, i only asked for what he needs it


Wenn Sie das haben,Dieses Mal zahle ich,[email protected],Dank!


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

I must have also the script for fxx....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Bimmer App


----------



## karlmm (Jan 2, 2007)

According to my information 3.77 is from 2008. 
It should work with the f-series but if it really works with the new models???

The actual TD-53x seems to be 4.13 which really would be interesting to get.

Karl


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

I am also looking for the scripts Fxx.
Think is very difficult to find :-(


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

karlmm said:


> According to my information 3.77 is from 2008.
> It should work with the f-series but if it really works with the new models???
> 
> The actual TD-53x seems to be 4.13 which really would be interesting to get.
> ...


Hey Karl...What is this software that I have been reading about TD-53x script? What benefits are there over the other diagnostic tools used? If this for F series diagnostics and also where can I find the 4.13 scripts that you speak of...Thanks in advance


----------



## karlmm (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, I'm also still searching for 4.13.
If you want to try 3.77 have a look at my earlier post. 
Replace *.pdf by zip and you should get what you need.

Karl


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

karlmm said:


> Well, I'm also still searching for 4.13.
> If you want to try 3.77 have a look at my earlier post.
> Replace *.pdf by zip and you should get what you need.
> 
> Karl


Karl, thanks. Are you sure yours is 3.77 and not 3.07?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hallo!

Took a look in the zip file. Seems to be 3.77.

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hallo!
> 
> Took a look in the zip file. Seems to be 3.77.
> 
> CU Oliver


I see that now. Thanks.


----------



## tyrystor (Jun 1, 2014)

*INPA scripts*

Who need some INPA scripts PM me. TD-53X v3.16, 3.26, 3.77, 3.91, 4.10 and 4.13.
I cannot upload here.

Greetings


----------



## daf290 (Oct 8, 2011)

Tyrystor,
I upraded to INPA 5.0.6 and now get E60 Script errors, Can you give me the needed script file?
I have attached the error I get...
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Geneth (Aug 20, 2019)

Hello,

sorry for pushing this Thread.

I was searching for the newest scripts now for about 3 hours - without any founds.
Is any of you free to share the scripts with me ?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## xMoses (Aug 18, 2021)

tyrystor said:


> *INPA scripts*
> 
> Who need some INPA scripts PM me. TD-53X v3.16, 3.26, 3.77, 3.91, 4.10 and 4.13.
> I cannot upload here.
> ...



Do you still have the script ?


----------

